# M&P frosting, cant get it right



## Jessica Loretta (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm new to melt and pour soaping and I really want to create cakes and cupcakes. I have tried and tried to make frosting, but I can't get it. I'm using melted white melt and pour base and liquid glycerine (2 tablespoons per every 4 oz. of m&p) and then I whip it with a hand mixer. But EVERY time, it hardens as soon as I get started and just gunks up my mixer blades. There'sno way I could pipe it as its just a hard wad of fluff. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 13, 2018)

Try liquid soap instead of glycerine. Castille LS works well. I know that is what my daughter would use in the beginning of her Cuppie days. The frosting worked but took a few additives to make it ship-able. Lots of trial and error


----------



## zolveria (Jun 13, 2018)

I use foaming bath whip for a frosting base..


----------



## Ladylather (Jul 7, 2018)

zolveria said:


> I use foaming bath whip for a frosting base..




Does actually harden up?  Just curious....


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 7, 2018)

Yes frosting will get hard with some additives. My daughters cupcakes would ship in summer without the icing getting soft or falling off the cupcake. Sorry I know what she did, but I always promised not to tell, all I can say is research the food industry especially baking. Took my daughter well over a year to work it out, also m&p bases work differently so it takes a lot of experimenting. My only hint is the one above to use castille soap and do try different bases. I will tell you the clear base never worked well and she did not find that foaming whip would work, it either melted or went soft. Patience and lots of experimenting

I have been trying to get my daughter to write an e-book to sell. She has so many tip, tricks and successes but she still says no. Her marshmallow soaps are fantastic


----------



## Saryu Khandelwal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi 
Have been trying to get frosting right but it just doesnt become hard enough. I am using stephonsons crystal OPC and 1/4th quantity of Goats milk MP. Whipped it for good 20 mins and then poured over cakes. Its been a week but the frosting is still soft. 
Please help


----------



## lsg (Jul 11, 2018)

Here is a recipe from Wholesale Supplies Plus:  http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...e-recipes/debbie-mays-best-soap-frosting.aspx


----------

